# 300lbs beginner



## Deimos90

Hi I am 6'3 and a beginner. I am also 300lbs and was hoping to get advice on what boards I can get. I am also losing weight currently. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chomps1211

Welcome!

In my admittedly limited experience, most of the boards I've seen have their given weight ranges top out between 200/220. They usually print their (recommended) weight specs something like length-163. Riders weight- 170-220+. The + Implying riders over 220 are included. :shrug:

I have been riding well above the given weight ranges for my boards pretty much from the start. For example, my 162 cm Jones Explorers listed weight range is 160-210! My 163 Arbor is 145-225lbs. (I'm 250/270+ geared up) :embarrased1: 

You're probably going to need to look for decks that are on the somewhat stiffer end of the spectrum in the 160 cm and up range. I know there are a few _really_ big boards out there that might suit a fellow your size. 170's & up. But Im not familiar with them. Someone else here may have a better, more focused brand recommendation for you. 

Good luck, and welcome to the addiction!! >

-edit-
Oh,..! _And get yourself some lessons!_ That and check @Wiredsports boot fitting thread before buying boots. 
Lessons & proper fitting boots right from the git is the very best thing you can do for yourself! It will help speed your progression exponentially.


----------



## poser

I have a 181 Venture Storm that has a listed upper weight range of 270#, but that is nothing close to a beginner board nor can I imagine any board that big be applicable for a beginner. I agree with the above that I’d look to find the stiffest 160 board possible. A Marhar Lumberjack might fit the bill. I assume you are a size 13+ foot?


----------



## Deimos90

Thanks everyone for the input. Maybe I might wait until I shed some more weight. AMD my foot size is 11.


----------



## Jcb890

Most boards in the 163-169 range you should be OK. Going wide would probably help, but might not be necessary if you find the right board. Why wait?


----------



## Rip154

You could go for an arbor coda rocker, rossi angus, bataleon magic carpet, jones mountain twin. Just make sure you don't get a board that is way wide for your feet. With your weight that could be uncomfortable. Maybe the longest normal width. Supportive boots that fit perfectly will help alot.


----------



## Oldman

Give this thread a read:

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/259373-tips-big-guy-snowboarding.html

Lot's of good stuff to be had here. We'll help you dig a little to get started. 

Welcome!


----------



## Argo

Im a 300lb rider. It took a while to figure it out with the weight limits being what they are. They make everything based on a 160 lb dude thats 5'9" and size 9 foot. 


The first thing is to look at stiffer stuff. You want stiff boots, stiff bindings and a stiff board. Your weight will flex it all out more than the average. 

I started out on 159w boards so flipping my big ass over to stand on my toe side wouldnt be so hard. Now i ride anywhere from 163 - 170 length. 

To start, get good fitting, stiff flex boots. They will feel awkward at first but you will loosen the flex over a couple days riding. Go to the boot faq thread and get yourself fitted right. 

Then get bindings and boards in the 159w-163w range to start. Do not let some motherfucker put you on a bigger board, it will make your life intolerable while learning. You arent going to need to be on a bigger board for a while.... 

Mig fullbag is bigger than us both, he can alao chime in but id guess he would agree....


----------



## f00bar

I don't think he needs to go overboard with his first board. He'll be on beginner slopes that are groomed as fuck so it's not about float. Edge wise he'll be skidding around for a while anyway. Either just rent the biggest they have are grab a 163-5 beginnerish/intermediate board used from some place to get your feet wet with.


----------

